# Taking on a furry friend for the weekend



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

The breeder I got my two from has a little girl who is a bit shy that she is seeking a home for. I asked if I could foster her for Labor Day weekend to get her interacting with Lady and Prince and introduce her to some people and places as well. I have met her and she is very sweet and loves to be held. So unless she finds a forever home between now and Labor Day weekend, this little girl will be with us. She is 4 pounds and 2 1/2 years old.

PS- the little dog not the big one in the picture. She is a LC chi!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww Lynda she is such a doll!! Something tells me she may turn into a foster failure. ....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She's stunning! I love her already!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She is very sweet......no idea what I am stepping into. I'm curious to see now Lady and Prince react. They have spent so time with the pup already when they boarded with their breeder when we were on vacation this summer.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Are u considering keeping her if all goes well or is that out of the question??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I guess the thought has crossed my mind but convincing my husband is another matter. The three together are adorable and so different in coloring. Really not sure though....


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I guess the thought has crossed my mind but convincing my husband is another matter. The three together are adorable and so different in coloring. Really not sure though....


Tell me how it goes! Who knows, she may melt his heart?? I will secretly keep my fingers crossed for ya. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww she looks very cute! I'd be terrible at fostering... I'd want to keep them all.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a precious tiny doll! I say you should keep her.  She's darling! Keep us posted on how things are going. 

Hugs and kisses to all 3. 

xxxx

Jade sends her Prince Charming extra smooches. :love5:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> What a precious tiny doll! I say you should keep her.  She's darling! Keep us posted on how things are going.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to all 3.
> 
> ...


She not be here until Labor Day weekend, I thought a three day weekend would be best. 

Prince says hello right back to Miss Jade!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I vote to KEEP HER.........  she is adorable!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awwww Lynda she is such a doll!! Something tells me she may turn into a foster failure. ....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was going to say the same thing! 



pupluv168 said:


> She's stunning! I love her already!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Um Ashley you are looking for a girl 



Jayda said:


> She is very sweet......no idea what I am stepping into. I'm curious to see now Lady and Prince react. They have spent so time with the pup already when they boarded with their breeder when we were on vacation this summer.


Step one in adopting her



Jayda said:


> I guess the thought has crossed my mind but convincing my husband is another matter. The three together are adorable and so different in coloring. Really not sure though....





Zorana1125 said:


> Tell me how it goes! Who knows, she may melt his heart?? I will secretly keep my fingers crossed for ya.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Agree little girls are great at stealing daddy's heart


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok, I guess I could see her as an addition. I fell in love with her when I met her. It will be convincing my husband. He merely agreed to fostering. She has those big sweet eyes just like Lady! Of course seeing if the three hit it off is important.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

oh she is adorable,hubby will fall in love i'm sure you know what men are like !!!!!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

She sure is a little sweetie! Can't wait for Labor Day for her visit!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

She is precious! I hope the visit goes well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She look to me that she has already found a forever home, she is preciousl What kind of the dog is the bigger one , he is a good looking dog


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> She look to me that she has already found a forever home, she is preciousl What kind of the dog is the bigger one , he is a good looking dog


I'm not sure what the bigger dog is but this breeder exposes her pups to her other dogs and their cats too. Her adults and puppies are used to be around other animals. 

I am so fortunate in that Lady and Prince have worked out so well as a pair. Sometimes I can picture going from two to three and sometimes I can't. I guess I'll get an idea over Labor Day. I love the coloring on this little girl. Her behind and tail are streaked with brown. She is AKC registered and is from champion bloodlines. She was to be used for breeding but they decided she is too small so she was spayed.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Her size is right in between my two. She is 4 pounds, Lady is 5.5 pounds and Prince is 3.5 pounds!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Well that was an easy decision.......She has found a forever home.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Well that was an easy decision.......She has found a forever home.


wow that was quick


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

It was quick, she is a little sweetheart. Someone will be very lucky. Feeling a little disappointed but everything happens for a reason. Guess that tells me in the back of my mind I wanted to keep her (-:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> It was quick, she is a little sweetheart. Someone will be very lucky. Feeling a little disappointed but everything happens for a reason. Guess that tells me in the back of my mind I wanted to keep her (-:


A few of us were taking bets and so far it was 100%yes you would keep her


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh well! No sense in asking where live!!

She is so, so adorable! I'm not surprised!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Well she also has a couple of Prince's girls she was keeping for breeding but they have turned out too small as well! She doesn't like to breed small girls, too dangerous for the mom and pups if they can't welp on their own.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Well she also has a couple of Prince's girls she was keeping for breeding but they have turned out too small as well! She doesn't like to breed small girls, too dangerous for the mom and pups if they can't welp on their own.


The thought is still there LOL


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> The thought is still there LOL


Dang, guess your right!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Dang, guess your right!


Start working on the hubby now! LOL


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Well that was an easy decision.......She has found a forever home.


I totally misread this, I thought she found a home with you!! But then as I read on I realized that wasn't the case. I'm sorry Lynda! Does she have any other dolls looking for a home? I think u reallt wanted her in the back of your mind. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I totally misread this, I thought she found a home with you!! But then as I read on I realized that wasn't the case. I'm sorry Lynda! Does she have any other dolls looking for a home? I think u reallt wanted her in the back of your mind.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think I did too. She was a little sweetheart with pretty coloring but everything happens for a reason......maybe the new home will fall through :love8:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Well the first pup has arrived in her forever home but I will be taking on this girl for the weekend. She is a little over a year old and one of Prince's girls. She ended up to small to breed and was recently spayed. She too is looking for a forever home. She will will hang out with my two for the long weekend and get some extra attention.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Well the first pup has arrived in her forever home but I will be taking on this girl for the weekend. She is a little over a year old and one of Prince's girls. She ended up to small to breed and was recently spayed. She too is looking for a forever home. She will will hang out with my two for the long weekend and get some extra attention.


I saw her on your breeders website, which lurk on regularly. She's stunning!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok bets are back on! My vote is keep her! GORGEOUS!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She is adorable because she is Prince's kid (-: Momma is a Merle and prince a tricolor and you get her coloring.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> She is adorable because she is Prince's kid (-: Momma is a Merle and prince a tricolor and you get her coloring.


WOOHOO I see a third child in your future esp being Prince's daughter


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Husband is an issue, whether I see three long term is an issue after having her, and I have to consider cost. She has a price tag to her.....plus I want to give her the good life (insurance, good food, clothes, etc. which adds up with three). Right now I am just going to let her have some fun with us for the weekend. Prince runs around like mad with her.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

God I wish I had the money up front for her. She is absolutely gorgeous! Oh well, I know she will find a great home (hopefully with you  )

She is clearly Prince's daughter. I can totally see it!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> God I wish I had the money up front for her. She is absolutely gorgeous! Oh well, I know she will find a great home (hopefully with you  )
> 
> She is clearly Prince's daughter. I can totally see it!


They definitely look alike in the face. I'll twist your arm to adopt her after I do a dry run with her. I have already met her and she is a doll baby too. She is very athletic and good at agility.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Husband is an issue, whether I see three long term is an issue after having her, and I have to consider cost. She has a price tag to her.....plus I want to give her the good life (insurance, good food, clothes, etc. which adds up with three). Right now I am just going to let her have some fun with us for the weekend. Prince runs around like mad with her.


There is a fee for her? Not just homing her? Is it more than a rescue fee?



pupluv168 said:


> God I wish I had the money up front for her. She is absolutely gorgeous! Oh well, I know she will find a great home (hopefully with you  )
> 
> She is clearly Prince's daughter. I can totally see it!


I can not wait to see you with a girl



Jayda said:


> They definitely look alike in the face. I'll twist your arm to adopt her after I do a dry run with her. I have already met her and she is a doll baby too. She is very athletic and good at agility.


Ashley might pupnap her


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, there is cost.....quite a large one at that. She is not a rescue. She was a pup that was going to be bred but they decided she was too small. She has been with the breeder for a year. She is looking for her first forever home.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I would LOVE Ashley to adopt her.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> I would LOVE Ashley to adopt her.


Ashley would too! Unfortunately, I think your breeder is out of my budget right now! Calico is really, really beautiful though, and she seems really friendly, so I'm sure she'll have a home in no time.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Ashley would too! Unfortunately, I think your breeder is out of my budget right now! Calico is really, really beautiful though, and she seems really friendly, so I'm sure she'll have a home in no time.


)-: this little one might well be out of my budget too but we will enjoy her for the weekend. I think you need your little girl as a graduation gift!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Well she is her with us. She is just over one year an has a lot of energy. She has spent her time running around with Prince and playing with toys....oh she loves toys. Lady doesn't play with toys and Prince occasionally does but she seems to have found all the toys! She was very good and slept quietly last night on a crate. She is very lean! I love her by unique coloring!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh she is so pretty.Glad she's settled in ok with you


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I would LOVE Ashley to adopt her.


I think you should adopt her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

She just gorgeous! I would take her if I could....


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She does fit right in.....she is a nut with all her energy.










Three amigos!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww so cute!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> She does fit right in.....she is a nut with all her energy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that A Tiger paw I see? Sonny has his on too Go Tigers


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Jayda said:


> She does fit right in.....she is a nut with all her energy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got to keep her. She's part of the family now. Try to work it out with the breeder. I'm sure she would love to have you keep her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> Is that A Tiger paw I see? Sonny has his on too Go Tigers


Prince gets to be Daddy's dog today....my husband went to Clemson for his graduate degree! I told him I will not buy whole Clemson outfit out of principle. I thought I'd put Prince in his USC jersey and Clemson bandana and he could be "dog divided""


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol BG is wearing MD Sonny Clemson


----------

